# Low skilled/ looking to move to Germany



## John Hammer (Jul 3, 2016)

Hi Everyone

My name is John I am interested in moving to Germany from Ireland. My situation is I am looking to move to an area where I will find low skilled work or even bar work till I can improve my German so I would be looking to move to an area (city,region) that is affordable, I have money to keep me going for 3-4 months maybe longer it depends how I manage it. have no dependants so it is just me. I'm finding it hard to find information on how to get started in Germany so any advice on how to get started in Germany or local websites for budget/reasonable accommodation or local jobs would be much appreciated.

Thanks John


----------



## James3214 (Jun 25, 2009)

John, google some irish pubs in the main cities of Germany. They are always looking for staff and sometimes provide accommodation as well, but learn a bit of German first otherwise you could be stuck in a lower paid non customer facing job.
Good luck.


----------

